# Where's all the stories and grip'n'grins?



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Haven't been too many success stories on here? I figured there would be a few by now? Was it a pretty slow opener? Not many birds? Let's hear how it's goin!


----------



## huntfishlive (Oct 22, 2013)

Saw over 60 birds, but just couldn't pull them in close enough to get a shot. More birds than I've ever seen any other years. The wind kinda made for a crappy day on Sunday too, but overall, it was a really fun hunt.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's a couple from Saturday my brother called in....










And here's one from VA I kilt Saturday...


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I missed one with my bow on sat, called in a few jakes to our stand. Could have smoked a bunch with a shotgun.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Set before daylight, called in 3 Gobblers, took the largest of the 3, game over at 7:35am.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

It was like opening day of the elk hunt by Fillmore,could not believe that many people.-O,-


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's an LE bird from today:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sweet gun!


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wife has a LE central tag. We set up at 5:30am. Had Turkeys goobling all round us at 6:30. My wife decided the night before she wanted to be in a blind and she wanted me to call the turkeys in and stay mobile so that I could get them to see the decoys. This works in Missouri, but these Utah birds are a little smarter. Two Toms came in right behind me. I was laying on the ground and they were 2 feet away. All I can say is it's a good thing my wife loves me. She decided not to take a bird. We are still working on it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks again Horn Hunter.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great birds! 


.


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Persistence pays off*

She finally got her bird.


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

Way to go, Redman! I've got a general season tag to try my first hand at a turkey, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

ryan14410 said:


> Way to go, Redman! I've got a general season tag to try my first hand at a turkey, so we'll see how it goes.


 Me too! But while scouting I see more people than turkeys.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's another LE bird from yesterday. The bro called in for another first-timer.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Washington was a little wet but this old bird still had the fever. He is an exceptionally old bird, my guess is 4-5 years. Nice sharp spurs, 9 1/2 beard (not real heavy) and he weighted in at around 26-28 lbs. After one gobble at a couple hundred yards off, he came in without a peep until his arrival, responding to a quiet 5 yelp run. Fun hunt for this old man.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It's been a long but successful season so far for me. I managed to stick one with my bow about 10 days ago but the light ran out before I could get any good pictures.

A few days ago I took my 410 out and I called in a flock of 7 gobblers and 10 hens. Those 410's can and will kill them dead as a ten gauge.:mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> It's been a long but successful season so far for me. I managed to stick one with my bow about 10 days ago but the light ran out before I could get any good pictures.
> 
> A few days ago I took my 410 out and I called in a flock of 7 gobblers and 10 hens. Those 410's can and will kill them dead as a ten gauge.:mrgreen:


Nice work Mojo! Them is some fine gobblers man

Now if we could get these jack wagons here in Utah to understand the whole "shotgun no smaller then a 20 gauge" is so dang outdated. It just amazes me that I can use a 2" 12 bore shell loaded with 1/2 oz of shot but I can't use my 28 with 1 1/4 oz of TSS 8 or 9 shot, what a joke:-x


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's a mid-day 28 ga NC bird from yesterday.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Da**, those are some nice spurs!! Great bird!!!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's another NC 28 ga bird from Saturday...

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff168/hawglips/NC Warren 4-26-14/IMG_1508_zpsa81b4d85.mp4.html


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's one from this morning. My brother got his tag filled the first day out.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

But he had to work for this general statewide season bird. He killed it at 9:10 and didn't get back to the truck till almost 1:00....


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

My son just filled his tag....


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Another GE bird my brother called in this morning....


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's a couple more from today's bird.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

My brother and I had a flash hunt in the Pine Ridge country of Nebraska on Monday. We bought two tags each and had them filled quicker than expected that morning.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Hunted for my UT tag Wednesday and Thursday, and after many miles later, had one of the best finales i can remember. Called away six toms from about 15 hens after making a huge move on them. Very satisfying end to a strenuous hunt.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

My brother just sent me this pic via text this morning. He called this one in for a buddy.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Hal, You've had a great season, every time I visit this thread you've posted up a couple more birds. Can't believe you just come over to Utah and shoot a nice turkey in 2 days. Wish I knew 10% of what you know about turkeys.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

My brother called in this one today for a young lad:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Good heck Hal your brother is going to singlehandedly wipe out the turkey population on that mountain:grin:

Always great to see people getting out and enjoying what they love!


----------

